# Camallanus Worms



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys, i've recently found out I have a case of camallanus worms in my 20 gallon planted tank. I'm planning on getting some Levamisole for treatment. Is there anything I can do in the meantime to help, keeping in mind that it is a planted tank with snails. What is the optimal temperature the tank should be at? I'm hoping the temp might be able to kill some of the external parasites. The only meds I currently have are; a general cure for parasite control (containing metronidazole, Copper Sulfate, & Trichlorfon), API fungus cure (containing Victoria Green and Acriflavine), & API Super Ick Cure (containing Malachite Green & Nitrofurazone). Would any of these meds help in the meantime, and if so would I have to remove my inverts, & (or) would it affect the plants. 
Sorry it's my first time encountering this parasite, I hear bad things about it, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

I wouldn't suggest making any changes between now and your Levamisole treatment. Changing the temperature and adding other medications is only going to stress out your system and result in more mortalities when you do adminster levamisole treatment. Camallanus progresses slowly so just sit tight until your treatment - feed your fish as usual, same temps, etc.

Btw you do know you're going to have to treat your 5 gallon tank too.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

did you make any recent fish purchases or fish aquirements? from where? and when?


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanx for the info, I'll sit tight until I can get some Levamisole. Yeah I contracted it through a purchase of female guppies from Big Al's in North York by Yonge and Steeles.


----------

